

The New York Times Perl Profiler - mqt
http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/the-new-york-times-perl-profiler/

======
systems
Doesn't the screenshot also suggest that they also use Linux. NYTimes now
officially 0NzorTeHBaZonz0R

